# tire question???



## Johann_VW (Apr 27, 2006)

*195-50-16?????*

no one with 195-50-16????
on a 16x8"????


_Modified by Johann_VW at 11:57 AM 9-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 195-50-16????? (Johann_VW)*

Rim width range on 195/50R16 is 5.5" to 7" max.


----------



## whiteshirttdi11 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: 195-50-16????? ([email protected])*

ummmm woody89 ran 195/50/16 512s on 16x8 sport max wheels....








search for his fs thread, there are pictures where you can see the sidewall


----------

